# what is an affidavid?



## lorr01 (10 May 2007)

could anybody tell me what an affidavid is please and thanks


----------



## Itchy (10 May 2007)

An *affidavit* is a sworn statement signed by the affiant and witnessed by a barrister/solicitor (not sure which). It is equivilent to testifying in court.


----------



## ACA (11 May 2007)

An affidavit can be used in a variety of ways - I needed one recently to change my daughters surname on her passport, (as I had re-registered her birth). Basically it is a document stating facts that you believe to be true and signed in front of a solicitor.


----------



## lorr01 (11 May 2007)

Itchy said:


> An *affidavit* is a sworn statement signed by the affiant and witnessed by a barrister/solicitor (not sure which). It is equivilent to testifying in court.


 
thanks you very much


----------

